
Humans Need Not Apply - numo16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU
======
thomasfl
The problem isn't more automation but more concentration of wealth, making
more people use more time restlessly searching for income instead of relaxing
and reaping the benefits of more automation.

